# Creation - What is the Point of Genesis 1?



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 12, 2006)

Moses is writing Genesis 1:1-2:3 for a significant contextural reason. Its structure, its narrative, its theological significance is utterly important to how we live in our own day and age. In this I ask, "Who should gain your allegiance? God? or idols?" Find out why here:

March 12, 2006
Creation, Genesis 1:1-2:3, 
by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon

http://www.christcovenantrpc.org/AudioSermons.htm


----------

